# I would like some help identifying this compressor



## bluedeuce (Jan 6, 2022)

I bought this but do not know anything about it. To me it looks like a single cylinder but it also looks like it has 2-stage plumbing? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

This is a Puska, single cylinder, 2 stage compressor, made in Spain.


----------

